# 2002 Altima Repair Manual



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

Does any know if a repair manual for a 2002 Altima is published? The latest I can find is 2001 and it is my understanding that a number of changes took place in the redesigned 2002 model. I called the local dealer and according to them, Nissan doesn't sell a repair manual.

Thanks Four Z's.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You can download a 2002 Altima FSM at www.phatg20.net

You have to join to get it.

Lew


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*Thanks for your help!*

Ishadoff Thanks for the information. It is appreciated. Four Z's

PS: I've got a 2001 Buick LeSabre, do you know if there are downloaded FSM's for it too?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For a printed version of the factory service manual which you need to purchase go to http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/product.asp?dept_id=208&sku=SM2E-1L31U2 

For the Buick go to http://www.helminc.com/helm/Result....dule=&mscsid=T4SCT87BMWJQ8M4HXGQVLP20X6TM8NU6
Also Haynes has a manual for the LeSabre

Other than the Haynes none of the service manuals are cheap.

For most cars go to www.books4cars.com

Troy


----------

